# Cutting boards



## thrainson (Feb 20, 2015)

Been having fun building these...

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2015)

Really like the variety! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice designs !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice boards, especially the walnut.


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 20, 2015)

I really like the end grain walnut with the juice groove! The second to last pic is walnut, cherry (or is that maple?), and what?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice looking boards, what's the first one made from?


----------



## thrainson (Feb 21, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Nice looking boards, what's the first one made from?


Black walnut... It's an end grain board finished with mineral oil and beeswax.


----------



## thrainson (Feb 21, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I really like the end grain walnut with the juice groove! The second to last pic is walnut, cherry (or is that maple?), and what?


Walnut on the outside, hickory with red oak interspersed on the inside.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 21, 2015)

That's some dark walnut


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 21, 2015)

Got another question during glue up, I've made a handful of cutting boards, my problem is during glue up, they always seem to bat guana off me so I've failed probably more than completed one. Tried using cauls on top to help but still not perfect, any tips on that? Wish I had a drum sander, just have a planer and the snipe is pretty bad, plus if it's out of level, doesn't help much since one side needs to be flat for a planer to work correctly, at least that's what I've read and been told.


----------



## thrainson (Feb 21, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Got another question during glue up, I've made a handful of cutting boards, my problem is during glue up, they always seem to bat guana off me so I've failed probably more than completed one. Tried using cauls on top to help but still not perfect, any tips on that? Wish I had a drum sander, just have a planer and the snipe is pretty bad, plus if it's out of level, doesn't help much since one side needs to be flat for a planer to work correctly, at least that's what I've read and been told.


i will post a pic of my clamp up, when I do the next one... I have found that if u flip the board between planings you can fix that about 65% of the time. 

Not sure how a caul will help you... Lol


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not my pic, but wasn't sure if you knew exactly what I was talking about


----------



## thrainson (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah that is kinda like what I do...


----------

